# go to www.uselesbillyslist.com for all your dip reviews #283



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

We got the market cornered, Angie's list can't touch us.


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Can Mig suggest a good fire extinguisher


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I guess this hole was a little too deep  stalled out in waste deep water  waiting to be rescued


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

No, but he can suggest a good fire starter.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Prayers sent bige, hope you can swim.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Watch out for gators.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

And rattle mocasins


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2015)

Billy said don't smoke okra and drink white likker at the same time. It causes one of those what we call "hazardous conditions."


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm confused!!!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Sos


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Look at all them floaters


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Bige is stuck in longhorn dip spit.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2015)

Bigs is gonna get ated up by ditch lizards.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Front view


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

How does it taste


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I guess this hole was a little too deep  stalled out in waste deep water  waiting to be rescued



Wait, your waste or my waste?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2015)

The floaters weren't there til he saw the ditch lizards.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

You got a winch?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 6, 2015)

Bigs gonna get malaria, too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 6, 2015)

maybe some east amazon too


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Rear view


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd be ok if I brought my hip waders  I don't want to get wet


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Why would you even try dat


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Take your clothes off, and you can just put them back on.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## sinclair1 (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I'd be ok if I brought my hip waders  I don't want to get wet


You near by?


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't be skurd, don't mind the guy hidden with a camera, that's just hdm03


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

did you call culligan man?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Is that a log or a gator


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

You've had it bigs.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

flint river area


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

West of Forsyth


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

At least you got good service


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Gotta stay positive


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd worry more about snakes


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Come get me mat  the minivan will make it through this I bet


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I can bring you my waders when I get off tonight.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I should be done in about an hour


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

you need a wench


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I put a winch on the minivan


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

3G them hogs are safe now


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Winch or wench


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Probably see a hog right there, coming in for a dip.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 6, 2015)

You yell  -"Hey - watch this" before driving into that?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't know Im still reading your tag line


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

And I'm not the one in the ditch


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

trench


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

hole


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

A winch is a grumpy old lady?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

snake pit


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Wench flop^^^^^


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Don't make me get my broom outs


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Not a chance that he gets out of there.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I fly real goots


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm gonna miss him too


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

It's gonna be dark soon.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

All the critters be coming out


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey ifn someone had a pump they could just 
pump the water out, then you could walk
out dry and dressed


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Can you post some more pictures while you are able. I have always thought that part of Georgia was pretty.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

See any ducks?


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Did you take a fishin poll pole?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Wonder what will get him first the Gators or snapping turtles or snakes.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Can you post some more pictures while you are able. I have always thought that part of Georgia was pretty.



LOL Boss is sentimental.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

what about yotes and such


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Bet he finds bigfoots


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

You should blurry out the background so we don't know where you are


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks for the informative video Krun


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I won't post the other one
it holds to much bad news.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hang in there Bigs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

You'll be ok


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Did he drown


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 6, 2015)

That looks like a good spot big!


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Think of it as just a little quiet time to enjoy nature


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

If you gots a can and some fishing line and hook
you could catch dinner. I'm just saying


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 6, 2015)

I would probably park somewhere else though.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey omen honkey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hi  you talking to me


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Does your atv transform to a kayak?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Now I know you aint talking to me


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Did he drown



More n likely.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I talk to everyone


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Somebody DID make sure there wasn't an actual Uselessbillyslist.com, right?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Maybe help is there, and all is not lost
but probably is


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Are we expected to go to his funeral


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Of course I did bama


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

were good Bama


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I'll probably be busy that day


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

useles is probably why though


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't like funerals but I do like wakes


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Got lucky on that one lol


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Somebody told me the fish were biting, but i think it was just their teeth chattering. 80 degree's yesterday and 45 today. Weird weather.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

One like the movie PS. I love you.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Flip


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Somebody told me the fish were biting, but i think it was just their teeth chattering. 80 degree's yesterday and 45 today. Weird weather.



we call that swimmer down here summer in the morning
winter at night.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'd post a video but Boss would have
to delete it.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Herro


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Looks like a late night for me


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Help never came so I abandoned ship

Lftt


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Good luck bige


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope I don't end up like these guys


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm cold think I will build a fire for me and my new pets


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I think an owl may be close by


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

wally wally washington


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

looks like a pair of buzzards


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

had to delete the video I found the words
some were hurtful


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

funny but hurtful


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

I hope you was almost home Bigs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Seen 1 hog so far  it was a little skinny so I let it walk


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Heck, he made it out.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Seen 1 hog so far  it was a little skinny so I let it walk



Now your delirious


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

I wanted to see some pics of the full moon shining on the swamp water.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

This is a hog.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Them gators were lookin hungry  immmmmmmmm cccccccccccold


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I wanted to see some pics of the full moon shining on the swamp water.



that would have been real nice Boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

Taking the wife out for some chinese food. Y'all reckon General Tso will be mad if we get his chicken nuggets?
Later!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Karen you got funny lookin hogs  where his feathers at


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Them gators were lookin hungry  immmmmmmmm cccccccccccold



Isn't that a porch railing I'm seeing, just go inside


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Seen 1 hog so far  it was a little skinny so I let it walk



That's an Emu. Invasive species, so fire away!!!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Karen you got funny lookin hogs  where his feathers at



You musta hit your noggin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

Above i20 them Yankee hogs


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

3 beer an hour. I'll be out of beer by six


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

not if you go to the stoya


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 6, 2015)

Dang bigs. If my truck wasn't leakin anti coolant if come get dat mule outta da okeefeenokey


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

you gots to learn to buy in bulk


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

looked like a crane to me Bama


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey fuzzy have Matt bring you some more


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

karen936 said:


> not if you go to the stoya



Gots to woke in the monen


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

do these people with the wiggly head
ads get paid for them


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

rh fixing to make the General mad.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Do they just say hey, I'd like
to be a wiggle head ad?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey Boss I think he's been dead for years


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

Tooting allot


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

cats gots everybodies tongue


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Tooting allot



tfs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm below i20 mig  

I thought it was a heron but looked to big Krun


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Wish I had som bourbon to warm me up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

I need to work out or I'll need a bra for my back


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

You'll be like bob


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 6, 2015)

bigelow said:


> You'll be like bob


 

i beat bob in arm rasslin'


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Afternoon Southern Angler.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Hope they got a far goin back at camp  if they don't im fixin to have a tent far


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm heading home. Holla if you need help bige


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I just passed strangs house


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Should I stop in and not leave


----------



## karen936 (Mar 6, 2015)

nite all


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Later KRun


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Billy lost his job shucking oysters down at the WW. They said he too slow and drinking too much.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I don't think I will drive through that 1 tomorrow


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

I knew I smelled something burnt the other night. My heat has quit. Been off for a few days now I guess and hadn't noticed it. Think the fan done burnted up.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Oyster shuckin hard stuff wif 1 arm


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

Start a far TP


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

I remember you saying something smelled like it was burning T.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Useles billy gonin to fix T P s heater fan..................This spring.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Billy choots turkeys... any turkey & all turkeys.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

I gotta go eat fried back strap.... eerrrr found it in the freezer. Next to the turkey.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

What did your fortune cookie say Robert.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What did your fortune cookie say Robert.



They didn't give me one. That's okay, i didn't want the stress any way.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Dang T, this winter has been rough on your house.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

I may try to kill that hawg 2 nite.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I may try to kill that hawg 2 nite.




Be sure to shoot early and often.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Matt this winter been ruff on us here in Fla, also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

The cam says about 9:30ty til 11:30ty


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The cam says about 9:30ty til 11:30ty



I'd change the time on that feeder to something more reasonable.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Brrrrr, 45 tonite.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

The feeder goes off in the am noon & 5 pm. Hes gettin wut the swirls leave.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

6 jakes come at 9 am.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> The feeder goes off in the am noon & 5 pm. Hes gettin wut the swirls leave.



Ah ha!!! So you WERE baiting sqwerls! I was wondering how you and junior killed an entire herd in your back yard.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey ld, what's up?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 6, 2015)

Doctor said eat moe fiber now my toilet paper budget is in the red


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey y'all. What'd I miss? I am officially lagrangedave, slept in my own bed for a week, worked in the daytime and have the weekend off. Six months at home and then Tampa Dave .


----------



## ccherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Evenin gents


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 6, 2015)

Worried about you this week BO$$, you thawed out?


----------



## ccherry (Mar 6, 2015)

Glad we ain't had a winter like that


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Worried about you this week BO$$, you thawed out?



Absolutely not.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Got my son and Grandson tonight. DIL out of town and they cannot get in and out of their house.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Hae. I have nothing useless to say so I'll keep checkin in on yall


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Ah ha!!! So you WERE baiting sqwerls! I was wondering how you and junior killed an entire herd in your back yard.



Its more like 1/8 th of the herd. I about busted out on that one.
Theres more sqwerls down there than U can shake a 50ty pound of corn at. They so fat they live on the ground. 
The hawg comes at nite when its safe from them.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Got my son and Grandson tonight. DIL out of town and they cannot get in and out of their house.



Your boys been drinking huh. I have that same problem when I have to many reebs. Sometimes I can't even find my house


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Skwirls have kilt off our deer herd here. Be careful they'll go ader the pigs next


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> your boys been drinking huh. I have that same problem when i have to many reebs. Sometimes i can't even find my house



i always took them to the bar with me when they were young.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Bo$$ we needed to get snowed in here, it would keep BkW from goin to wallyworld so much. She's gone now with the club  card.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Jason is helping the sisters make the recipe.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Lock it down


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Hoooo


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Hey



Hayy


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Kendall don't know if he wants to sleep or wake up.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Practice was cold tonight.. Not as cold as bigs but cold.. Got our schedule.. First game 11:30 on openin youth season day.. Sucks to be the oops'


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Look out


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Flap it?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

That flap made me feel no mo better


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Wonderful flop ooooops


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I did something to my back dancing to Katy Perry with my daughter. No my back hurts baaaaad. Had to take a muscle relaxer.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Roar


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Our baseball starts Monday oops


----------



## oops1 (Mar 6, 2015)

Ad beer to that relaxer.. Werks great.. Lil oops loves roar too


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Kendall don't know if he wants to sleep or wake up.



Both.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

Watch out now!


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Check out this shelf my wife bought me for my reloading desk.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I hung it up a little while ago.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Kendallbearden said:


> Both.



Do you ever get hot and cold at the same time?


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Ad beer to that relaxer.. Werks great.. Lil oops loves roar too



I added relaxer to the reeb. Lol


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Kendal said he is done with women


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Do you ever get hot and cold at the same time?



Yes. 

And wet and dry. 

It's a struggle.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> Kendal said he is done with women



Yep. Don't get excited though, no men either. Just hunting and fishing for a while


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Me too kendal


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Just remember they are all crazy, just pic one that you can handle the level of crazy and you'll be good to go.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not done with them yet.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

I wanna find the craziest one ever.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wanna find the craziest one ever.



Her name is Raquel and she lives in Chicago


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

T gonna start at the top and work his way down the list till he finds one just right.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I wanna find the craziest one ever.



I got a few for ya.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

One warning T, the saner they get, the uglier they get.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

The thing about the crazy ones... In the beginning they are fun, real fun.


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

I used to have a saying about how to tell if they are crazy, but I can't say here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Wut now.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> One warning T, the saner they get, the uglier they get.



True dat


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

hawg was not there yet.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> The thing about the crazy ones... In the beginning they are fun, real fun.



Yessir


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

mattech said:


> The thing about the crazy ones... In the beginning they are fun, real fun.



The beginning is all I'll let them hang around.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

I day I'll teach ya'll how to train a woman,,,,Ritenow I haveto go do the dishes...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I day I'll teach ya'll how to train a woman,,,,Ritenow I haveto go do the dishes...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

loling


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Evening rider1090, come on in and join this useless conversation.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Mar 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Evening rider1090, come on in and join this useless conversation.



creeper.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

There cats are cra cra 2


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Did you see that


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

maybe!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Did U c that?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Nope, went right over my head.


----------



## Wycliff (Mar 6, 2015)

missed it


----------



## mattech (Mar 6, 2015)

Hey


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

I decided to clean the aquarium and then check if Kenny had spooked the hog yet.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Just me and Guth now.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Where'd everbody go


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Little early on the flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

To mo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Once


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 6, 2015)

Gettin late. Be Goin to sleep chortly


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

I am here


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm here


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

I'm not here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2015)

Me either .


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

T.P. was here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 6, 2015)

Birfdayboy not here neither.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 6, 2015)

Run that by me agin.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 6, 2015)

were the trout bitin' today?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

I was here, but now I am gone.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

Pappy hasn't even been here.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 6, 2015)

nightmare is here, but sound asleep.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

That hawg is sly, he wait til eyez gone to come in.... He ther now I bet. I ain't spooked him cause he has me pegged.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

coons out the wazoo.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

fat koons too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

45 pd coons.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

G W just flew over in a chopper,I ain't even shot yet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Whoooooo hereeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Whoooooo hereeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!



I need to loan you my night vision monocle for that pork rat. 
About to go to bed. Afraid my daughters boyfriend is coming over tomorrow to ask to be my future son-in-law. I got a lot of shotguns to clean.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I need to loan you my night vision monocle for that pork rat.
> About to go to bed. Afraid my daughters boyfriend is coming over tomorrow to ask to be my future son-in-law. I got a lot of shotguns to clean.



I goin again here in afew,

Does his family have any hunten land ? Clean um up afterward .


----------



## bigelow (Mar 6, 2015)

I cooked some cheekin now I'm in bed  this ain't a drinkin friendly atmosphere  not as fun as the billy hunt


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

A biggen just went down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Monsta hawg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Gotta drag ol big tooth out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Kabammie!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> A biggen just went down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Mornin kmc. Have a good day.

'e knock off time!!! 'e knockin off time.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 6, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> A biggen just went down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!







Mornin kmc.  Bigs gone?  Just you and me?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Pics are comin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

That 22mag did some talkin.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 6, 2015)

*Hog*

Kmacs grand pappy Hog!!!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 6, 2015)

*whew*

His choppers.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 6, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 827523



Yes they do grow up fast.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

The coons down there where given this pig a fit.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Them coons big!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> View attachment 827523



Heard she grew up and turned Republican.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

They Scrapy coons.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice choppers.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

22mag=big little rifle


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Us Billy boys do some killen.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

That joker is about 250ty


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

It was all I could do draggen it!


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Clean killin too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

1 1/2 threw the swamp. That place is bigfoot infested TOO>


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Droped on the spot.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> Yes they do grow up fast.


One for TP's cra cra list.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a monkey on his back. Guess it escaped from that Tarzan movie set years ago.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Or it was a baby litttle foot


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> It was all I could do draggen it!


Up hill through the snow.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

A flyin skwhirl flew by after the shot.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Naa. just a monkey on it's back from the hot summer sun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Mud blood & tears Scrapy.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Great silent flop there kmc. Bet nobody heard it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Thats a lotta sausage


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks scrapy


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> A flyin skwhirl flew by after the shot.



We got some piggies close by but none on the place.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I got the little one, may go back in a minute.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

You gonna Scrapy it or skin it?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

U can only escape me for a little while...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Skin it.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

My wife is out there now gitten it strung up.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

She likes skinnen stuff.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Probly the biggun , bein so cold down there. But no matter. Go back and get the left overs too.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

I told her I have a headace


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

I like cracklins but not care for hairy ones. They say cold water gets hotter faster than hot water but I ain't know physicist. That's how come I play along with gloable warming I recon.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> I told her I have a headace


She can do that while you go back and get the left overs headache and all.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> U can only escape me for a little while...



U gotta go,
cross dat lonesome valley.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

I know you got your hands full. when you get some more you will most be up till sunrise or moon sets.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> I know you got your hands full. when you get some more you will most be up till sunrise or moon sets.



Somehow Scrapys favorite Jewish jingle comes to mind. 



Never mind. Ya'll can hum 'em hog skinning. Could be deer just the same.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> A flyin skwhirl flew by after the shot.


 Neither one of us has ever seen a flyin squierel end up Higher than where he was before he jumped without doing some climbin on his own.
 Enna so?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey rise and shine.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Bigs up drankn?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

I'd drank a beer with y'all but I gotta goto work time to get radioactive.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2015)

'Mornin Smokey !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Scraps passed oot on the kitchen table.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey quacks


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Good Night. Nitol


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Reckon I'll see ya'll dumorrow night till you see me comin.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Night scraps


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Wonder how Bigs is doing at the church camp.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Booyah!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Im out here saving the environment and yall sleeping


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Eyerecon cramer should be up


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Murning fuzzy


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Going to eat breakfast at county line cafe in luthersville and then take the grand boy to the turkey shoot.


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

morning fellers

countyline cafe sounds good right about now


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

sleepy


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Kmacs grand pappy Hog!!!





Buck killers Wife said:


> His choppers.



Kapowie


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

mernin???


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Woooooooooo Hoooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice piglet K......  Woulda been a goot un next year


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Natural born hog killer is here.....


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Whatd you shoot my pig fer


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey now lftt


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice conservation harvest


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

He was eatten all my skwhirl feed.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Now I'm goin back after the biggen


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Drinken beer & killen last nite..


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm tired


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hawg flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

GL Bigs.. Start dranking get the party started


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

morning mt


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Live from da werk place


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Sweet porker.. K


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice hawg, Kenny!
Which sausage seasoning you gonna use?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice hog KM


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning all


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm gonna make sausage gravy and
biscuits this morning then I'm going to
harbor freight.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Probably get there around noon cause my
hubby don't believe in moving to fast in 
da morning. LOL


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Morning cramer


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice hog K


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Is county line cafe the on at 85 and 16?


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Probably get there around noon cause my
> hubby don't believe in moving to fast in
> da morning. LOL


I bet your hubby is thinking he coulda been out the door if'n somebuddy would fix them vittles already


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> I bet your hubby is thinking he coulda been out the door if'n somebuddy would fix them vittles already



Not, he's still in bed.LOL


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cramer I'm gonna go gets me a switch


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

I just got my biscuits and gravy - after two hours of waiting, but I ain't saying nuttin' to wifey  on account of she keeps a switch handy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

looks like 27 and 54 Matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

luthersville


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I google earthed it.


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

it's near the corner of Moreland and Luthersville - not far from where you hunt


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

mt done bolted for the county line cafe


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> I just got my biscuits and gravy - after two hours of waiting, but I ain't saying nuttin' to wifey  on account of she keeps a switch handy



smart lady


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

By the way who left the dog
on door open again, its cold here


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Y'all all raised in a barn


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

smart and meaner than a rattlesnake eating a porcupine


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

10-4, there is that little resturaunt at the corner of 16&85 that is awesome for breakfast.


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

I would show her the flop - but I'd probably get my legs switched
And I would looke phunny running around on mt's legs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Looks like that one is next
to a marathon gas station Matt


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

cramer looking for trouble.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

best be walking on egg shells


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

he be crusing for brusing


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> Looks like that one is next
> to a marathon gas station Matt



Can you see how much gas is at the Flash on the opposite corner?
Sometimes it's worth the drive down there from Fayetteville


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

mattech said:


>



lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

cramer said:


> Can you see how much gas is at the Flash on the opposite corner?
> Sometimes it's worth the drive down there from Fayetteville



The view are to old Cramer sorry


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

kmac been grooming his pet skwirls


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

it's getting about time to drown a few crickets in Rock Creek


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Where is the Hog Pic


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Where is the Hog Pic



around page 13 or 14


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I might be able to tell
the price from 12-10-2014


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

starts at 282 Fuzzy


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

that hawg was about to mess up kmax skwirl house - just before the annual westminster skwirl show
kmac messed him up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Good hog K..  glad your ok


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

319 unleaded
385 disel


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

in 2013


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Herro


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

This one.


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

I challenge yall


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

To a


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Flop off


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

To what


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

That's pretty cool, but its also creepy


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Don't ya think advanced warning 
would have been appropriate?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Only creepy if it were live time


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

mattech said:


> Nope lol



Your just useles


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

where's my frying pan


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I need to go cut a switch


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

You gots my dander up


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok I'm hungry he can sleep in
I'm cooking and eating,


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Wish I could sleep all morning.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm sti sick. This is miserable. I wanted to do some feeshin today


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Little slow in herea


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

MT started a contest and split


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

How


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Do you


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Get


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Scored


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

In the


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Contest


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Mattech


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Twice moss


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Won mo


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Flopper doodle do


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Good flop


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Enjoying your cupcakes... Cupcake?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks mig. Maybe we could start giving flops a score. From 1-10 maybe. 10 bein the best


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Mornin oops


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

You got ball games today?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cooking done eating begon


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

I did eat the cupcakes


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Thanks mig. Maybe we could start giving flops a score. From 1-10 maybe. 10 bein the best


You'd take the cupcakes.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

I have no cupcakes but I do have a.....

Ham samich


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Yall popn tops bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

I am tired everyone kept me up snoring. I would have slept better if I could have passed out before them.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

This time last trip I was popn pills and tops. lols


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

I saw you logged on at 2:30 am but you snubbed me


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

No these guys are lame. No pop  tops till later.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck Bigs how your ride doing


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry I was just passin by.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bigs is on a proper hunt, rule and regs


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

We got it out and drained. Up and runnin fine now.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

That's good news for sure


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> No these guys are lame. No pop  tops till later.



Be a leader pop the first top.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I almost put your rub in my sausage
gravy this morning, I like it and its pork 
right.LOL


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Bacon and beer is what im talking about


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm seeing a ton of small red hogs with feathers nothin worth shootin yet.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Yeah you could start a tradition Bigs


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Bigs pigs ain't go no feathers.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Mrs H22 did that once said it was good.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

You must need some sleep


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

I will pop a top for lunch


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Good night


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

It was


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Good flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Lftc


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

2.5 mo owa


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

lft-couch?


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Been utoobin how to make guns


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> You'd take the cupcakes.



Nitrams got us all beat on the floppin. Bigs would be second. Those are some flop thievers


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

I ain't even close to Martin  and hils


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Just filled up a water bottle


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

wut eye mist???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

been yoootubin how ta make tater guns


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

didn't realize dey was so many boolit options fur a tater gun


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

Yukon golds seem to have goot range


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

but da new red taters really pack a wallup


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

them idahoian taters is like a cannon


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol Hilsman is obsessed like me


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

thinkin about usin scallope taters


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

can more of them in the mag


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

you can use mashed taters for a scatter gun


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Tater guns are fun .


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

gotta registure it wif da fda if I put a silencer on it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

gotta figer out how to mount night vision to it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

but then I would have to put won of them flash hider things on it


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

tater guns go BOOOOOOOM


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

gotta use aircraft grade PVC


----------



## cramer (Mar 7, 2015)

I senn a guy get his pituitary gland put out with a tater gun once


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

what about red bliss potatoes


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

anywon know where I can find a ballistics book fer tater guns???


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

yall moving this one along


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

don't wanna get two hot on my charge for da boolits


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

maybe at the ballistics book fer tater guns store__________________


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what about red bliss potatoes



you can only use those in high end tater guns.....

This is my first tater gun so im gonn go wif da cheap ammo


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> maybe at the ballistics book fer tater guns store__________________



ill need some google earth dierections to get to it


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

what about Yukon gold


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

you could grow your own


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> what about Yukon gold



thems is long rang boolits


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

karen936 said:


> you could grow your own



I just ordered some 4ft tater trees.


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Pew pew pew= mashed taters


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

think I might start a tater gun bisness


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

call it Billys TaterGun Nation


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

yep


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

tater gun flop


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

give knew meanin to "did you eat yer veggies"


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

you can use sweet taters for friendly fire


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

lols^^^


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

I thought I posted on this page


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

wonder it I can get an 80 lower for a tater gun


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Tactical tater?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Warming up outside and I'm stuck at werk.. Done had a fishin invite to make matters worse.. Smh-ing


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It was a trespassin fishin invite to boot.. Those are the most fun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They say they're wearing out in a neighborhood lake up the road


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

That just made me hongry


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Got the smoker goin with a BB. Goin to add chicken in a little while and a deer backstrap adder that


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Goin to make my first batch of Brunswick stew tomorrow


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Goin to see what's in the vendin machines.. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

you need to google get a husband Brunswick stew
recipe its good.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I make this but I use my own pork and my own chicken
and my own sauce. 
http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Get-a-Husband-Brunswick-Stew/


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

pork that I smoked and pulled


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I f yall don't slow down, I am gonna start writing tickets.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Might actually get out today. They finally scraped the road in front of my house yesterday. Out of grapefruit and I cant stand it.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I also add one box lima or butter beans.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

It's been pretty slow boss


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I can't afford no ticket


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

tickets are bad


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

tickets cost alots


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Why do you add lima beans to your grapefruit KRun?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I see oops.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

kydawg said:


> i see oops.



lol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Agreed


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Billy was a little drunk


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I just posted that on my facebook page.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

vodka yoga


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats on the new job Migs. I hear you will be a test person, for trying out the new radioactive protective suits. Kinda like a guinea pig.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Congrats on the new job Migs. I hear you will be a test person, for trying out the new radioactive protective suits. Kinda like a guinea pig.



Thanks.. I been working hard for the promo


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Hay! What I miss?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

I think you look goot


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey TP


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Hay! What I miss?



I am going to town this afternoon.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

We got the magic black and orange rope that keeps radiation in.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Look out


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Just about to go home with some free cupcakes


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> We got the magic black and orange rope that keeps radiation in.



Good, I was worried about you. That stuff will burn your hands.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Yep you just put the rope around the area and hang a sign.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey now lunch and reeb time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

What out thay  gonna pray for you


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Scraps up


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Wishin I was fishin


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Billy said panhandling was off 50% this year.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Wooooooo!


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Mar 7, 2015)

Oops kmac and I are on the river doing just that.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Carp


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Buck killers Wife said:


> Oops kmac and I are on the river doing just that.



Thank you for the salt in the wound.. BMW


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Good luck oops.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Thanks.. I been working hard for the promo



If you survive that you could git a job testin shark bite suits


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzy gonna glow in the dark


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Wooooooooooo!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

This gonna be fuzzy.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Pow pow


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

TP been in the fishin forum checkin out bass


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

It made me lol


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

227 and finally getting ready to 
go to harbor freight.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

good thing I wasn't in a hurry.LOL


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Cuzz be procrastinating


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2015)

Headed to me Mom's 90th birthday suppa soon !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Quacks mom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

There is a Clemson ranger here


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy Birthday Quakes Mom


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Popped a top.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Two pops and a nap


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to me Mom's 90th birthday suppa soon !!



That's great Mil, I was lucky enough to have mine until she was bout 98. Still miss her.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Awesome deal quack.. Tell her Billy n em said happy birthday


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Afternoon oops


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Happy birthday to her quack


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey ooops1?


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Everybody taking a siesta.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Bye


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Another reeb would be good


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

BB is wrapped. Cheekin is on


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Quit talkin bout reebs. I'm tryin to lay off me for a while


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hard to cook out and not drink reeb


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Eyerecon I'll pop a top on a reeb.....


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Thx mig. Guess Ina gonna havta get some teens. I can get back on the wagon tumarra


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Reebs not teens. Dern spell check goin to make me look like a perv


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Heading to the newsboys concert in Macon.


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Lol at autocorrect mg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Mt  done lost his man card.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Late teens is legal mg


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

I'll take an 18 guth.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Get me some beers too.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> TP been in the fishin forum checkin out bass



It's all about that bass.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

I just finished #5


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Mt  done lost his man card.



I like newsboys. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed to me Mom's 90th birthday suppa soon !!


Tell her happy b-day from the billy crew and congrats


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Quit talkin bout reebs. I'm tryin to lay off me for a while



How do you feel about Vodka


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

#1 half done


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Flip


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Or ummm


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

nice flopping


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

you could be a bass on the ground


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

maybe a brim


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

you didn't squeak so not a catfish flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

spring officially ends tomorrow.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

What is my skoor krun


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> spring officially ends tomorrow.



Ya. When did it start


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Only two ceezuns in ga. Summa and winta


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Where'd you go Migs. You got me to drankin reebs and left me


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Ware is erreabuddy


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 7, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> What is my skoor krun



I not keeping track


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 7, 2015)

Didn't go to work today. 1 st time in a long time I missed work from being sick. I think I'm well enough to go eat Messican and drank margaritas


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 7, 2015)

I just watched Road Warriors. There's nothing on TV on Saturday afternoon when footballs not on


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Brought a few home today from Lanier


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Didn't go to work today. 1 st time in a long time I missed work from being sick. I think I'm well enough to go eat Messican and drank margaritas



Aros con mariscos means rice and seafood. Sometimes needs more sauce to go with the dry red rice. Margaritas always good.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice! What did you catch them on? How deep were they today?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Wooooooooooo.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice, ccherry!


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

CC=crappy catcher. Nice


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> Nice! What did you catch them on? How deep were they today?



Trolling double jigs in 15' of water 8' deep


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks yall


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Trolling double jigs in 15' of water 8' deep



Trying to picture that.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Hils, scrappy?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

I missed da flop


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 7, 2015)

Fittin to take BB off the grill and the cheekun. Put back strap on


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Trying to picture that.



He was not 8' deep. His jigs were. I think?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Woooooo,
Wut ta do tanite now.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

There may be a hawg down there, but I have nomo hawg tags.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Wut I mizz ta day.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

Coon hunt I guess


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Heating up the grill for some steaks.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

kmckinnie said:


> There may be a hawg down there, but I have nomo hawg tags.


Are tags called bullits?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Cherry should have stayed out for two more. To make the rows even


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

Done hog huntin  only managed to get this jake turkey


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Trying to picture that.



Water was 15' and the jigs and fish were 8'


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Cherry should have stayed out for two more. To make the rows even



I knew you would notice Mig....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 7, 2015)

That would of been a gud one in 2 years. LOLs


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

ccherry said:


> Water was 15' and the jigs and fish were 8'


Got it now.

I don't think a light bulb can tinkle. I don't know why a light bulb would need to tinkle.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

bigelow said:


> Done hog huntin  only managed to get this jake turkey



He'd have been a good one next month. They grow fast!

Went and looked at some property today that my future son-in-law's grandpappy owns. Not much in acreage but a big chunk of it is swamp. Saw a herd of hogs, 2 sqwerls, and a shore enough big cottonmouth sunning himself on a log. 
Cautiously optimistic that i may actually get to hunt there. He says there are quite a few turkeys that hang out around there but i saw very little sign.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> He'd have been a good one next month. They grow fast!
> 
> Went and looked at some property today that my future son-in-law's grandpappy owns. Not much in acreage but a big chunk of it is swamp. Saw a herd of hogs, 2 sqwerls, and a shore enough big cottonmouth sunning himself on a log.
> Cautiously optimistic that i may actually get to hunt there. He says there are quite a few turkeys that hang out around there but i saw very little sign.



Lawyer up and get a pre-nup, these chances don't come around very often unless you have a lot of daughters.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Do I need to bring a knife Biggs or is Hilsman on the way..............?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 7, 2015)

This one about the size of a frog so I'm good


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats Bigs


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

Kill'um all!!!


----------



## ccherry (Mar 7, 2015)

I bet you'll cook that rascal up nicely


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Flop


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Just finished running two logs of smoked pork sausage thru the deli meat slicer and vacuum packed 8 patties to each bag. Man, that guy from kentucky knows how to make pork fitting to eat!


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Good lookin tuna ccherry


----------



## mattech (Mar 7, 2015)

Nice turkey hen bige


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I see Billy got some surf and turf today.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Good job Biggs, My salivary glands are in overdrive imagining the wonderful culinary delites that are to follow................


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

There was a post in the Café about rendering lard. Looked good. Lard made some good biscuits.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

woke up and can't find the other half of #1


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> There was a post in the Café about rendering lard. Looked good. Lard made some good biscuits.



makes


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Hey Bo$$, how are you?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I put a power pole on my kayak today.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

power pole will catch you bigger fish if you have the skills and proper conservation.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I put a power pole on my kayak today.



Pictures please.........


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

With the power pole now I'll catch the big ones.i also ordered a $400.00 swim bait.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Pictures please.........



I don't have a flash on my picture taker.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Doing good ld, glad you are back home for a while.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

I've got two older Otters and I feel the need to upgrade to a quality fishing rig in the $500 range. Suggestions would be welcome........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> With the power pole now I'll catch the big ones.i also ordered a $400.00 swim bait.



What happens when a stump claims it?


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Thanks Bo$$, did an estate sell with the better half, went to a really expensive turkey shoot with the grand son, and went greenhouse shopping with she who must be obeyed............Good day in Lagrangeworld..............


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> I've got two older Otters and I feel the need to upgrade to a quality fishing rig in the $500 range. Suggestions would be welcome........



Check out the Ascend FS12T from bass pro Dave.It's a lot of boat for $549.00.I'm getting me one here in a couple weeks,I been needing an upgrade myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Not a tournament fisherman, but I have never paid big money for a rod in my life. I have caught my share of large bass through the years. My biggest was a tad over 12 pounds on Rodman reservoir.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> What happens when a stump claims it?



 it's flexabe in case I forget to raise it on take off Bo$$...........I got quite the hole shot


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not a tournament fisherman, but I have never paid big money for a rod in my life. I have caught my share of large bass through the years. My biggest was a tad over 12 pounds on Rodman reservoir.



That's a goodern Bo$$.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Not a tournament fisherman, but I have never paid big money for a rod in my life. I have caught my share of large bass through the years. My biggest was a tad over 12 pounds on Rodman reservoir.



bass really have no way of knowing what you spent


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I wore the bass out today on a little 20 acre honey hole I got permission to fish.They was crusin the spawning flats.Next full moon the big gurls will be ready to play


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> bass really have no way of knowing what you spent



No but they can see how many patches you got on your shirt,the more patches you got the better they bite


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Fish flop^^^^^


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm gonna get Kmac a shirt with plenty of patches and his name on the back......He'll be the best fish slayer this side of tallytown


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

CCherry gots lots of patches on his fishin shirt.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I think I need to add another power pole to my kayak.If ones great than two has to be even greater


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I wore the bass out today on a little 20 acre honey hole I got permission to fish.They was crusin the spawning flats.Next full moon the big gurls will be ready to play



Figured it was getting close down there.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

cc a pro. Wish he would take me.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Figured it was getting close down there.



Water has warmed up a bunch Bo$$.....no luck on the crappie though.Shoulda had minners but I didn't feel like drivin 20 miles one way just to get em.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

They got minners in that first store on the right when entering Pine Mtn. from the north..............


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I like Pine Mountain. Used to take my wife over there and I would set in that bar on the main drag and drink beer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

She would shop all afternoon.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> They got minners in that first store on the right when entering Pine Mtn. from the north..............



I'm 20 miles from Pine Mtn also.
Billy needs to open up a minner store


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Drinking V8 tonight it sure is good, with a little summpin in it. I did get the low sodium, aint bad if you add some salt.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Where you at?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I like Pine Mountain. Used to take my wife over there and I would set in that bar on the main drag and drink beer.



Laws crooked in Pine Mtn. Bo$$
Pull you over and give you a ticket


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Where you at?



Ellerslie.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I will sleep well tonight.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Nutnut, we goin' shinin' tonite?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

20 minutes to Warm Springs too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Laws crooked in Pine Mtn. Bo$$
> Pull you over and give you a ticket



My wife drove back to Lagrange. She took the right at that fork going out of town and we got very confused.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

We got crickets and worms though.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> My wife drove back to Lagrange. She took the right at that fork going out of town and we got very confused.



She went the other way bo$$.To Manchester.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I don't like buying crickets from the Indians though.they always stiff you.You ask for 100 and they give you 50


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I want to go Bream fishing at Callaway.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want to go Bream fishing at Callaway.



I do too Bo$$.They got some big ones.Now you can use crickets and worms if you want.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> No but they can see how many patches you got on your shirt,the more patches you got the better they bite



Those are holes in my shirt and she refuses to patch flop even one


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

Yea, them sanddiggers, smile at your face, but really backstabbers.........


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Bet Pnut got some crickets.


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 7, 2015)

My 1st billy flop.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Congrats.......that was a goodun


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I want to go Bream fishing at Callaway.



I can make that happen...........................Fly or spin?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

I haven't caught up yet, what I mist?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> Yea, them sanddiggers, smile at your face, but really backstabbers.........



Yea and they get all mad when I complain.they got there gas pumps rigged too.i told them a couple months ago I wasn't gonna shop with them anymore.When I go to the bait store in Columbus I ask for 100 and get 200


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

mtr3333 said:


> Those are holes in my shirt and she refuses to patch flop even one



I got holes in my shoes and no laces, I use zip ties for shoe laces


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Chicks don't like getting crickets out the big box.They be scoopin and scoopin


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

One of our dogs got ran over today. Lil nut is pretty down about it. And I am too, to be honest.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Sorry to here about your dog peanutman


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Hate the hear about the Dog Pnut. I know it is hard on lil nut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

Then on top of that, lil nut picked out a place to bury her at. So I started digging with the bobcat and cut the phone line. So I ain't got no WiFi.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Fuzzy power


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 7, 2015)

Camel racers trying to take over the world


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Dang Pnut, you had a rough day.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Sorry to here about your dog peanutman





KyDawg said:


> Hate the hear about the Dog Pnut. I know it is hard on lil nut.



Thanks y'all! And yea them dogs is his best friends. They don't go no where without each other. And the worst part is he seen it when it happened.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

One of life's lessons I guess.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

That absolutely sucks.. Nutnut. I feel your pain. Our last one got hit in front of our house.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 7, 2015)

C y'all later. Nite Nite!


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Camel racers trying to take over the world



you gotta watch em.....they tell you merry Christmas and happy thanksgiving and all the while charging you double tax.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

We got a pet cemetery in the back yard.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Later nutnut


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

Later pnutman


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Night Pnut


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

they charge you $4.00 for a tub of worm and theys only 4 worms in the tub


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

They're changing out our power poles on our lease.. They looked fine to me but I guess they gotta justify them high power bills somehow.. These cats got a set on them.. I got woozy just watching the bucket go up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Think I will wash my meds down with this last drink of V8


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

I dig my own worms.I got worms 10 inches long,thats like 4 baits in one.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> They're changing out our power poles on our lease.. They looked fine to me but I guess they gotta justify them high power bills somehow.. These cats got a set on them.. I got woozy just watching the bucket go up.



Hard to nail a stand on metal poles.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> They're changing out our power poles on our lease.. They looked fine to me but I guess they gotta justify them high power bills somehow.. These cats got a set on them.. I got woozy just watching the bucket go up.



are you out on 315 like going to Talbot oops?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Hard to nail a stand on metal poles.



Me n Billy want the bucket truck... Mobile tree stand


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> are you out on 315 like going to Talbot oops?



Yep.. Ridgeway


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

When it rains here, I can go out in my backyard and catch as many night crawlers as I want. We used to drive a stake in the ground and rub a brick across it. The vibration drove he worms to the surface and we just picked em up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Me n Billy want the bucket truck... Mobile tree stand



Hope you run the controls oops.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I served on the Danville Train.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Good worm tip... Bo$$. As far as the bucket truck goes.. Yea.. I'll send billy...gun and spotlight up.. He'll pew pew pew and we'll both reap the rewards


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Till Stonemans Calvary came and tore up the track again.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

oops1 said:


> Good worm tip... Bo$$. As far as the bucket truck goes.. Yea.. I'll send billy...gun and spotlight up.. He'll pew pew pew and we'll both reap the rewards



Matt wants to shoot a duck out of the bucket truck.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

oops gonna brake several laws.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Matt wants to shoot a duck out of the bucket truck.



We can swang it over a swamp and let it rip.. Who is Matt.. Btw?


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> oops gonna brake several laws.



Why not go all in? Who wants a ticket for one short fish? Billy don't bend the law.. He breaks it slam oft


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

My stupid wireless router has to be reset bout every 20 mins. Bout ready to take a baseball bat to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Well I don't actually have a baseball bat any more, but a boot will work just as fine.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I used to have a bat but it flew away.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

It was creepy anyway. Was glad to see it go.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I had two pet skwerlls one time, but they went missing.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Mama fried up some special beef that night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Through my old comic books away too.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

I miss the one's that had Uncle Scrooge in them.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Never cared too much for Batman, he couldn't even fly.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Redmond is here.. How goes it?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Just me by myself.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Well night all you useless ones. Night to you too Buckfiddy wherever you are.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Just me by myself.



Just finished cleaning the kitchen.
Charlie, that smoked sausage was most excellent! Had a little kick to it, but fried up nice. Since the middle looked raw, i decided to slice and freeze the rest.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Night Bo$$


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

That sausage cure is more on the outer part Robert, it is natural to see some reddish in the middle.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Evening Cpl26, join us sometime.


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 7, 2015)

Think i'll check the registrations and see if anybody needs pre-banning.
Night, y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2015)

Night again


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm back temporary.

Whistle musta  blowed.

Good night Ralph.
Good night Sam.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> Check out the Ascend FS12T from bass pro Dave.It's a lot of boat for $549.00.I'm getting me one here in a couple weeks,I been needing an upgrade myself.


What size motor comes with it?


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Drinking V8 tonight it sure is good, with a little summpin in it. I did get the low sodium, aint bad if you add some salt.



Sodium Pentathol? Or See salt.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Was thinkin about fryin some bacon but the one I bought ain't even got one streak of lean , neither does this one that followed me home.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Think i'll check the registrations and see if anybody needs pre-banning.
> Night, y'all.


 don't look too hard.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 7, 2015)

Is there a jowl bacon?


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> What size motor comes with it?



2totootwo horse


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry bout the pooch, nutnut.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Loaded up me tractor last night on my new trailer that I got at the first of the year that I haven't personally used yet. Head out for the hunting club at 5:30 this morning and look back and I have no lights. Brakes work but nothing else does.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

Mornin youngins....


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry bout the dog NutNut .....that's tough for anyone to see. I'm currently working on my daughter's pup to attempt to prevent something like that now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Hate to hear about the dog nut.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I slept through sunrise.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry to hear bout your dog Nut


----------



## ccherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I slept through sunrise.



Me too


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Morning cherry and cramer


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

morning fellers - I slept through it to
woke up at 4:30am, did the math and went back to sleep


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrapy is still up?
Don't tell him about the government stealing that hour from us last nite.
Over the course of a lifetime of them doing that it's just going to be too hard to figure out how old he really is.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Mornin


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Sorry about the dog nut nut


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Spent the evening with my oldest boy last night.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

All the steak houses were packed ended up at the sidetrack eating pub grub and playing keno


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Whatch jango last night he didn't like white folk


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Fun....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Catch a bunch JB


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Good deal jb


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Did ya win big at keno mig


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Lost 16 bucks


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Lost 16 bucks



Did the kasino let you eat and drink for free?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Mourning, thanks guys!
What time is it? I gained 2 hours sleep.


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Good deal JB.Looks like the start of a great day.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Mourning, thanks guys!
> What time is it? I gained 2 hours sleep.



3pm


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks good mg


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

Chicken looks great


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Forgot to post finished product last night


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Gots enough left for my Brunswick stew


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I got a small hog hams to go on the smoker


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm hungry


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Y'all kill any this weekend bigs?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Stood around and missed that one. Looked like a deer in the headlights


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

I got tyed to the smoker yesterday and couldn't go no where. Goin to be another beautiful day. Need to do sumpin


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Be a good day for fishing


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Sure would. I think JB already got a jump on it


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> View attachment 827610



That chicken looks real familiar
I'm glad mt ain't looking on here - he realizes his hunting and poker buddy gone missing


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Morning! What time is it ?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

I just woke up again.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm gonna go to sleep again


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I just woke up again.



Well - kiss an angel good morning .....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Morning


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

This cold is kicking my tail!


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Can I say tail on here?


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This cold is kicking my tail!



kick it back with wild turkey and nyquil
mine stayed off and on for 3 weeks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Scraps bus here


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

cramer said:


> kick it back with wild turkey and nyquil
> mine stayed off and on for 3 weeks



I had about 7 margaritas last night. I took NyQuil before I went to bed. I slept good but woke up feeling like crap still.


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> I had about 7 margaritas last night. I took NyQuil before I went to bed. I slept good but woke up feeling like crap still.



Hang in there - I had a routine dr visit this week and he looked worse than me
he said he had his since november on and off and it's just got to run it's course
Get outside on a day like this one, 'cause it's supposed to rain a lot this week


----------



## cramer (Mar 8, 2015)

I gotta go take my own advice - get my sorry self outside
my truck is covered in bird poop and needs a bath


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks guys.  The fella I'm fishing and I listened to turkeys gobbling the first hour or so, then we found the whites and are up to 20 now......they are getting ready to make the run.  It's been a great day so far.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'll post a cooler pic at the end.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I kilt a 50 lb hog mig  got enough for 1 meal


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I don't know what time it is.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Spring back, fall forward?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I kilt a 50 lb hog mig  got enough for 1 meal



GOld eatin fo sho


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

mark-7mag said:


> This cold is kicking my tail!



I been fighting it all week. Did feel better yesterday afternoon. Got out and messed around in the yerd and had the smoker goin. Goin to try and till the garden today. I think the fresh air helps


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

peanutman04 said:


> Spring back, fall forward?



I did that last night. Landed on my nose


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey. Where'd everbody go


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Purty day out there. Guess I'll get off da couch and enjoy it


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea me too gut!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

I need to be outside today in this beautiful
fresh air. It's nice.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Word  hop Yall have a good Juan


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Bigs got him a snack


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Headed over to see my parents gonna fry up some catfish


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Congrats bigs


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Hey. Where'd everbody go


Church?


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Got the stew on. Hope it turns out good


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Church?



Not a bad place to be. Probly could use a little myself


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Trucks about to make me angry. Too many dang fuses. Can't tell if they're bad or not. Still no lights. Bout to set it on fire. 



Let it burn.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Pulled one fuse out. It was good. Tried to put it back in. Dropped it. It slid under the carpet and under the door frame.  Cant reach it. Now I need another fuse.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Burn it down.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

I think I'm gonna take a pill and chill.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 8, 2015)

Might be the fuses under the hood T


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Done checked them, ccherry. They're some sort of new-fangled see thru top fuse that the wire is so small I can't tell if they are bad or not. $4 each too.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Tp gets mad at a fuse box


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Skrate wire it like billy would.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Ate a good supper


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

We supped up them fish and frys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Im suppered up


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Supped up flop


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Wonder if chief caught some fish?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey glenn


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Can yall be a little quieter I gots a headache.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wished I lived down there where Glen lives, I would fish everyday.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wish Glenn would join us, he the same age I am. We need some more wisdom in here.


----------



## ccherry (Mar 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Done checked them, ccherry. They're some sort of new-fangled see thru top fuse that the wire is so small I can't tell if they are bad or not. $4 each too.



Yea but that's the ones I usually find bad on our work trucks. They are a pain. I don't know why they had to change


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

I am thinking about opening a seniors Billy thread. None of yall could post in it of course.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Lol id read it.


----------



## Glenn2399 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm slap full of wisdom but not many folks will listen to me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I aint got much wisdom


----------



## ccherry (Mar 8, 2015)

If you have a volt meter you can set it on the audible ohm and test the fuses


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Boss didnt tell me not to fall a sleep with a propane heater.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Glen left but he did post


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Glenn2399 said:


> I'm slap full of wisdom but not many folks will listen to me.



I know how you feel Glenn. Come on back when you can stay longer.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

How is lil nut doing today Pnut?


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Billy bought some of those somoa cookies with funny money.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> How is lil nut doing today Pnut?



He's still a little down but he's coming out of it. Think I'm fixing to go see if I can fix the phone line. Y'all watch out for flying pliers and lectric tape.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I got to go to Shopryland and meet for an afternoon with the Grandkids. I like Dave and Buster's.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Pnut gonna splice a fiber optic cable back together. Hope he remembers to put some good black tape around the splice.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

I drank too much V8 last night.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Wife thought it kinda odd after the 6th 12 ounce can of it. Told her my Vitamin C felt real low.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

You got to line that fiber optic up exactly right Pnut or you will have erebody's lines crossed from Chula to Tifton. People will be calling for pizza and get the dog catcher instead.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Well I am off to Mrusic City. See yall later with all my trinkets I will win at Dave and Busters.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Floperino


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Have a good time boss


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm going bream fishing for awhile with the wifey. Need some time devoted to watching a cork go under.
Y'all didn't forget to set your clocks forward an hour did you?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Boss gonna swipe tickets from peeps


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Hae hey hay


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I went to Dave and Busters about 20 years ago, cost me a little over 2 grand.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Have fun  bozz


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Have fun Boss


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Dave and bustas ain't cheep


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

"Who wants some more shots of Tookillya, I do....I do....."


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I only go by the forum click so I'm good


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Yall call me gun show


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks for reminding me LD  I'm due a reeb after my reeb free hawg hunt


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Gun show in da house


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Biggs----------------------Get a reeb!!!!! Did you hear me?!!!!!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Did I sound like The Chief?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

On it


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 8, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Trucks about to make me angry. Too many dang fuses. Can't tell if they're bad or not. Still no lights. Bout to set it on fire.
> 
> 
> 
> Let it burn.



They tell me to shake it and see if it tinkles. Sounds backwards to me.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Bam


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Caboomie


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

Lets go bass fishen!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

U know us billys are a nice rounded bunch.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

BBL, I gotta go to da woods.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Killer k


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Flopper


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Y'all done let me sneak in and take one


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

I got tennis elbow from bass fishing..........Go figure


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Someone explain nitrogen and corn to me. If I need x-amount of nitrogen per acre how do I figure it? I don't follow what they mean as per bag fertilizer?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Cant we have a day with out talk of killing and catchn


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Hay, krun.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Hay, mig to da mack.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 8, 2015)

I quit.....only threw the pliers one time.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

What does the bag say?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

We always used 10 10 10 til the corn got about knee high, then we would side dress it with nitrogen. A lota times we would mix 10 10 10 with the nitro just to keep it from burnin it up. side dress is beside it. simple terms about a handful around each plant that is 12" apart. Thats all I know....


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2015)

BkW and I wor our chula hats fishen today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Hay tp


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 8, 2015)

Werd


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Watt


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Watch out now.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Catch any fish chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

Fixin to BBQ some of BO$$'s racin chickins......they was on their last leg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Catch any fish chief



Naw....we sho didn't Fuzzy. We sucked @ fishin yasterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Mar 8, 2015)

BO$$ had some one legged racin chickins he got from Billy.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey TP,


----------



## mtr3333 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yall remember to set your clocks back.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Nope


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm sore from walkin through swamps all day  yesterday


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flipper


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

K, how is the nitrogen sold? Bagged like fertilizer?


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm goin to the likker sto now


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Hey bigs. We'll be at our club this coming weekend if you want to take a look


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Chicken droppins' is loaded with it. So is peepee. Pine trees dump tons of it too. The air that you are breathing is almost 80% nitrogen.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nitragen comes in bags TP


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Milorganite-36-lb-Organic-Nitrogen-Fertilizer-100048741/100618523


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

we use it on Palm trees down hera


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

this ones about done, who's got the next one.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Lock her down


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just finished cleaning my part....great day.  Good to be fishing again.


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice fish JB
is that brim and crappie


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Thanks Karen.  It's white bass and crappie.


----------



## mguthrie (Mar 8, 2015)

Lookin good JB. What you got there crappy,whites and a hybrid or two


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

are the whites the skinny ones?


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

If I remember right crappie can be hard to catch.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice carp jb did use corn


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Lookin good JB. What you got there crappy,whites and a hybrid or two



Thanks.  No hybrids.....a few were really good sized, but I checked the tooth patches and they were whites.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

karen936 said:


> are the whites the skinny ones?



Yes, they are the ones with stripes.


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Nice carp jb did use corn



Chicken livers. 

Nah.....today they were hitting white and chartreuse grubs.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

TP if you can combine it with o2 you get nitrous oxide, a very favorable compound.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice, JB!


----------



## karen936 (Mar 8, 2015)

bbl going outside


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Think Im gonna make some fish tacos tonight.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Good job JB, please show pics in hot grease...............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Ran some rands had the windows down blasting some classic rock my sentra through the hood


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

If I had a woman here I'd tell her to take the trash out


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 8, 2015)

Will do, LD


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Jb we have the American Shad run on the Savannah River. They fun to catch but to boney to eat. Old timers eat the row


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

http://andersonslodge.com/21-bowrider-package-rates/ this would be fun.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

This is a nice  warm day.... drinkin a few or 6 coronas


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Looksngood bigs


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Great idea Biggs, I had 6 of those thangs hid that I'd forgot about.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

I just went to the fridge to get a cold one and realized I'm out! Didn't feel like going to the store so I just opened a bottle of red wine...Just don't seem right grilling burgers and drinking wine


----------



## fish hawk (Mar 8, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Just finished cleaning my part....great day.  Good to be fishing again.



Nice catch JB......


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm drankn


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark a fancy pants


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm drankin' too. Coronitas, yes everybody laughed at me for buying 7oz "samples".


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Wine is ok if you run out of reebs and likker.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

I would go bass fishing but apparently it is very difficult..............


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Fathead


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 8, 2015)

Got run out of Dave and Buster's for lifting some tickets of a kid. Baby head did not want to leave and pitched a fit.


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Kids are such babies, they should just grow up..............


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

D&B actually has pretty good grub


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

I got ran out of Chicky cheese for taking a cup of tokens from a kid


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Fathead cop caught me


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Time


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

For a


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Get on the bus


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Time for a


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Flop show.


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Chunky cheese limits you on rreebs. D&B don't


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 8, 2015)

Take that fatheads


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea come on!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Nice lookin burgers man  I'm on my way


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

This 1 finishing slow  who's got the nextun


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Bout to close this


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Boss is gone Bama is fishin nch is cookin  this 1 could make it to 2000


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Maybe not


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Man these coronas are going down too easy


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

14 more


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

13..


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

12.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

11.


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Mark and mig asleep at the wheel here


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Poke is done corn ain't quite ready


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

We'll never finish this tonite............


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

My wife stolt a corona 1 mo left


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Yall seen LD


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

I got bourbon and vodka its  Ruskova m7


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

Man that hog is delish


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

3.. Mo


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I got bourbon and vodka its  Ruskova m7



Oh yea!


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

2..


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Dang all I got is cherry cobbler.....


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

And flop


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

It's


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

Woooooo!


----------



## lagrangedave (Mar 8, 2015)

Drive it like you stole it guys..............we might make 2000 tonite................


----------



## mark-7mag (Mar 8, 2015)

I'm gonna eat one of them burgers. Yall start another one while I'm gone


----------



## bigelow (Mar 8, 2015)

We don't want to get in trouble do we


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Git!


----------

